# Anyone hunt with Neal smith



## mguthrie (Mar 3, 2013)

Thinking about a hog hunt and maybe a turkey hunt with Neal smith out of toombsboro. Just wondering if anyone has hunted with him.


----------



## dfurdennis (Mar 14, 2013)

dont know bout the turkey huntn but the hog huntin i wouldnt recommend unless ur gonna do a baited stand hunt, i wouldnt do the presere hunt, me and a buddy did a preserve hunt with him and its basically bout 10 acres fenced in with some smaller pigs bout the 75lb range but dint do a stand hunt at 100 a day you may have some luck with it


----------



## ronniemac (Mar 17, 2013)

*hogs*

Went huntin a few years ago,he put me in a stand in the middle of a junk yard.We ended up killin hogs in little fenced area.They were small but good eatin.I would save my money and join a club with hogs or check out a wma


----------



## cr4zygui (Mar 23, 2013)

Will not recommend going with him.  Went for a wild hunt with him and he put me where he trapped all the hogs already.  He had 2 traps sitting there that haven't been touched for months.  WMA or a club would be much better


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Mar 23, 2013)

most all of the places that offer a preserve hunt  is nothing more than a hog pen where some city folk come to shoot some hogs that cant get away.  LOL  it amazes me how many ppl will  pay to shoot an  animal  someone caught and put in a pen.


----------

